# Trap Modifications



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

With the off season quickly approaching some of us will probably find ourselves in the trap shed modifying our traps. I am going to start a list of modifications I will do to the traps and you can add the ones you will do and maybe we can learn a new trick or two. Don't forget to list what species you are targeting with the modification.
Raccoon-On my single longspring I will move the chain to the side without the spring so they will pull toward the stronger side of the trap.
Raccoon-On my box traps I will try to add a 'bait box' in the back with backside access dor so I can easily bait and they cant easily steal it.
Any Species-Add a lock to all the trap chains for using a slide wire.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I took some factory made snares that had the swivels and locks and deer stops on it and cut the wire just below the deer stop. Then I took the locking device off and put it upside down and used a small wire u-bolt to make a loop at the end I cut. I'm using them as drowning sets. The slide easy on the way down (towards the swivel, which I just use a carribeaner to clip it to my weight) and works the same way a snare does on the way back up. Have not used them yet, but will let you guys know how they work. I will post a pic on here later.


----------

